# 2nd return of All-Star ballots



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Eastern Conference*

Forwards: LeBron James (Clev) 1,323,989; Chris Bosh (Tor) 497,283; Jermaine O'Neal (Ind) 437,164; Paul Pierce (Bos) 322,601; Grant Hill (Orl) 281,966; Rasheed Wallace (Det) 251,155; Andre Iguodala (Phi) 219,621; Tayshaun Prince (Det) 166,250; Emeka Okafor (Char) 155,998; Chris Webber (Phi) 147,933.

Guards: Dwyane Wade (Mia) 983,321; Vince Carter (NJ) 726,040; Gilbert Arenas (Wash) 494,761; Jason Kidd (NJ) 361,504; Stephon Marbury (NY) 237,478; Chauncey Billups (Det) 198,290; Michael Redd (Mil) 151,216; Steve Francis (NY) 133,027; Joe Johnson (Atl) 129,755; Richard Hamilton (Det) 108,355.

Centers: Shaquille O'Neal (Mia) 855,544; Dwight Howard (Orl) 665,434; Ben Wallace (Chi) 377,127; Alonzo Mourning (Mia) 122,525; Zaza Pachulia (Atl) 99,467; Andrew Bogut (Mil) 79,150; Zydrunas Ilgauskas (Clev) 68,475; Nazr Mohammed (Det) 57,830; Nenad Krstic (NJ) 54,472; Eddy Curry (NY) 52,677.

*Western Conference*

Forwards: Kevin Garnett (Minn) 785,865; Tim Duncan (SA) 715,916; *Dirk Nowitzki (Dal) 684,620*; Carmelo Anthony (Den) 633,041; Shane Battier (Hou) 471,404; Lamar Odom (LAL) 239,047; Shawn Marion (Pho) 230,155; *Josh Howard (Dal) 225,499*; Carlos Boozer (Utah) 185,155; Pau Gasol (Mem) 157,239.

Guards: Kobe Bryant (LAL) 1,187,505; Tracy McGrady (Hou) 1,057,057; Allen Iverson (Den) 975,319*; Steve Nash (Pho) 736,168; Chris Paul (NOK) 244,773; *Jason Terry (Dal) 236,856*; Manu Ginobili (SA) 220,070; Tony Parker (SA) 208,113; *Jerry Stackhouse (Dal) 199,328*; Ray Allen (Sea) 182,946.

Centers: Yao Ming (Hou) 1,411,923; Amaré Stoudemire (Pho) 485,642; *Erick Dampier (Dal) 218,833*; Mehmet Okur (Utah) 153,601; Marcus Camby (Den) 117,606; Chris Kaman (LAC) 61,202; Brad Miller (Sac) 59,859; Tyson Chandler (NOK) 56,874; Chris Mihm (LAL) 55,583; Francisco Elson (SA) 54,442.


I guess Stack's single really pushed him in the votings :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Thank you for the reminder. My votes are in.... for today. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Josh Howard
Dallas Mavericks , Forward 


Dirk Nowitzki
Dallas Mavericks , Forward 


Jerry Stackhouse
Dallas Mavericks , Guard 


Jason Terry
Dallas Mavericks , Guard 


Erick Dampier
Dallas Mavericks , Center 


Chris Bosh
Toronto Raptors , Forward 


LeBron James
Cleveland Cavaliers , Forward 


Marquis Daniels
Indiana Pacers , Guard :clap2: 


Jason Kidd
New Jersey Nets , Guard 


Dwight Howard
Orlando Magic , Center


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

TMac has more votes than Dirk. And it's because Dirk's a white jumpshooter. Ridiculous. BTW, Croco, JET's up there too.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> TMac has more votes than Dirk. And it's because Dirk's a white jumpshooter. Ridiculous. BTW, Croco, JET's up there too.


TMac has more votes than Dirk because you have China voting for TMac....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> TMac has more votes than Dirk because you have China voting for TMac....


As evidenced by Battier's votes. :krazy: 

Where is Germany, btw? :mad2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> As evidenced by Battier's votes. :krazy:
> 
> Where is Germany, btw? :mad2:


Looks like Croco is not doing a good enough job spreading the word over there....

:biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> As evidenced by Battier's votes. :krazy:
> 
> Where is Germany, btw? :mad2:


lol 

You're talking about a country where the amount of NBA games in Free TV is zero. You can watch every sport, right now darts five hours a day, yachting, skeleton, everything but basketball. I hate the German media, it's all about soccer, soccer, soccer. Not that I don't like it, but it's not the only sport on this green earth :curse:

Of course there's still a large fanbase, basketball is popular in terms of how many kids play it. But if you can't even watch Dirk on a regular base, how would you ever become interested :whoknows:

I'm even surprised that Dirk is not far behind KG and TD, so let's push him into the starting role. :clap2:


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

also t-mac on the cover of nba live 07 helps too.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

how does mihm have more votes the curry?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> how does mihm have more votes the curry?


mihm sounds Chinese?

:biggrin:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

look at jet he is doing pretty well, just needs to grab a few more votes then he will move infront of cp3, but the difference between cp3 and nash is 500,000 so i dont think that jet will make it,, i hope he does but i dont think he will, its a long shot


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Hate to say this, but.... Terry doesn't really deserve to be in the AllStar game.....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Maybe he can participate in the 3-point shooting contest...


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah i sorta agree, but its pretty hard to say it,,, but you have tmac,, kobe,,, iverson,, chris paul,,, and steve nash and they have all better seasons and deserve iot more


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Not too bad... I still dont expect more than 1 Maverick to make the All-Star game.. Oh well. Pretty cool to see Dampier in 3rd, although hes over 200,000 votes behind second, but whos really counting anyways?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Hate to say this, but.... Terry doesn't really deserve to be in the AllStar game.....


I swear these players read bbf.com. LOL...

The minute I say he doesn't really deserve to go, he turns in a 35 point game along with 8 assists....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I swear these players read bbf.com. LOL...
> 
> The minute I say he doesn't really deserve to go, he turns in a 35 point game along with 8 assists....


You should say the same thing about Josh before the San Antonio game in two weeks :clap2:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Jet said:


> Pretty cool to see Dampier in 3rd, although hes over 200,000 votes behind second, but whos really counting anyways?


The backup 5 spot goes to the coaches' choice. That position isn't open for voting until you-know-who retires. :wait:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I hope none of our players make it...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I hope none of our players make it...


Staying under the radar, or is Dragon in a bad mood? :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Drag is always in a bad mood....

The more Dallas wins, the more P.O.'ed he gets. I think he was the happiest during the 8-game losing streak.... 

I think he almost changed his sig to "I told you so!"

:lol:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Its actually I would rather our players get the4-5 days of rest...the all-star weekend has become a joke, and I want these guys to get us a title...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ahh... you think way further than I did.

I simply look at the AllStar game as a sort of "bling-age" for our players. It's just more bragging rights. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Ahh... you think way further than I did.
> 
> I simply look at the AllStar game as a sort of "bling-age" for our players. It's just more bragging rights. :biggrin:


In the case of the Mavs' roster, I see it as an acknowlegdement of substance, while (most of) the rest of the league boasts style (without the substance). :cheer:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

xray said:


> The backup 5 spot goes to the coaches' choice. That position isn't open for voting until you-know-who retires. :wait:


I know.. but when was the last time Dampier was in 3rd for anything related to basketball.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Jet said:


> I know.. but when was the last time Dampier was in 3rd for anything related to basketball.


Umm...salary? :thinking2: :idea:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Umm...salary? :thinking2: :idea:


*D'OH!*

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Great answer


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

xray said:


> Umm...salary? :thinking2: :idea:


ohh...burn!!!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

For me to see Battier up there higher than Josh Howard, Boozer, Odom, Marion, and Gasol is just freaky.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

xray said:


> Umm...salary? :thinking2: :idea:


lmao, good one.:lol:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> For me to see Battier up there higher than Josh Howard, Boozer, Odom, Marion, and Gasol is just freaky.


Well, let's see...you have five guys from the US going against one being voted in by China.

China's population is estimated at 1.25 billion; the US just passed 300 million...

that into that, carry the that, divided by that, :thinking2: 

So Battier would beat 4.17 guys by himself...:bsmile:


----------

